# What else do you collect?



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

besides Kindle books?  For me..  it is fountain pens and Noodlers Ink colors...  I have a pen fetish and I LOVE fountain pens....  I have about 15 so far but only really use 4 or 5 on a regualr basis.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I collect cows...you'd be amazed at how many cow ornaments I can find each year ;-p Also, thimbles which I started collecting when I was 12...my collection has probably grown to almost 200 over the years. I'm always on the lookout whenever I travel.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I collect old Nancy Drew books...the really old ones, from the 30s and 40s, before they were all rewritten in the 50s. I am still searching for a really old one with an original dust cover. I got one from 1947 at an antiques fair last spring but I want *The Secret of the Old Clock *or *The Hidden Staircase.*

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I collect old Nancy Drew books...the really old ones, from the 30s and 40s, before they were all rewritten in the 50s. I am still searching for a really old one with an original dust cover. I got one from 1947 at an antiques fair last spring but I want *The Secret of the Old Clock *or *The Hidden Staircase.*
> 
> L


*Wow...I remember reading those as a little girl. I loved those books!*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I collect old Nancy Drew books...the really old ones, from the 30s and 40s, before they were all rewritten in the 50s. I am still searching for a really old one with an original dust cover. I got one from 1947 at an antiques fair last spring but I want *The Secret of the Old Clock *or *The Hidden Staircase.*
> 
> L


OMG! as a young girl, I had the whole series and the Hardy Boys as well...... wow - you have just "kindled" some great old memories!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

This is gonna sound a bit wierd, but one of my favorite things as a kid was geography.  So as I grew, I started to collect maps.  Usually they are of the entire world, but I also love my extremely large map of the US...and another of DC metro that held a lot of memories for me with every stain, tear, and tape repair.   Other things that I tend to collect besides books are DVDs, gadgets, and...

You know when you travel and see there are little trinkets at the gift shops.  Have you seen those small license plates shaped zipper pulls?  Yeah, I collect those.  I can never find one with my name (my name is uncommon but not unusual), but I still get them.  So far I've got a small handful, but they are not around everywhere...they just tend to pop up here and there.

Tris


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I too had all those Nancy Drew and Hardy Boys books, but alas my garage sale mom sold them all years ago!  

Besides books, I collect angels, Willow Tree figurines and frogs (not live ones). I also have a small collection of Nativity sets (5 or 6) that were all gifts. My favorite one is the one from Willow Tree that I got as an early Christmas present from hubby a couple of years ago. HHHMMM... maybe I need to remind him of that and he won't make me wrap my Kindle up on Friday to save until Chirstmas!!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I collect any and everything Basset Hound related.  Books, figurines, art, you name it!  I also have a very small collection of real live Basset Hounds!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When I lived overseas in Japan while in middle school, I collected different socks. Knee highs, thigh highs, toes socks...socks with different designs and characters. I had socks with various stripes and colors. Winnie the pooh socks. Pokemon socks. I had rainbow socks too. I don't collect socks any more, becuase I never could have any interesting designs when I returned to the US.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> My favorite one is the one from Willow Tree that I got as an early Christmas present from hubby a couple of years ago. HHHMMM... maybe I need to remind him of that and he won't make me wrap my Kindle up on Friday to save until Christmas!!


There you go, Angela, precedent has been set!

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I collect,  (or used to) Stangl Birds,  Antique Dolls,  Hatpins, Antique Pitchers, and other things too numerous to mention.  I must say though at the ripe old age of 76 I mostly sit still and collect dust.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I collect many things vintage, I love mid century and deco. I go to estate sales, flea markets and antique stores and love decorating. 
I actually won a Domino Magazine readers choice contest earlier this year... it is still on their website so you can see it here: http://www.dominomag.com/magazine/2008/01/reader_winner
I also like to to takes pics of my finds and post them on my flickr page: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157600045406849/


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

First - Octochick - LOVE it!!  Very cool, totally my aesthetic.  

Other than books, I'm a complete music freak.  I don't even know how many CD's I have (and my fiance is a musician, so between the two of us it's out of control).  If I hit play on my itunes playlist it would play straight for 52 days.  He's a book collector too, so our cd and book collection takes up a whole room!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooooh! Green is my favorite color.  And I love glass.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I collect musical instruments.  My first instrument was a flute which has since been passed on to my niece.  Don't worry, I have another.  Then I got a guitar.  This was high school.  About ten years ago I figured out that I'd only get better on guitar if I had a better guitar.  So I got a Martin D16.  Have since gotten a 12 string and my husband built me a Carver bass guitar from a kit.  Oh, and I have a Little Martin that's easy to carry around. . .had a Martin backpacker but passed that on to a friend who needed a small instrument.

At some point I also acquired a banjo, an ancient but still in good shape mandolin from my father in law, a cuatro (puerto rican stringed thing), a mountain dulcimer my husband built from a kit, my mother's violin -- quite a good instrument, wish I could play it better, and my father's violin. . .not as good an instrument but it looks nice so it decorates my wall.  My husband got me a balalaika for Christmas one year just for fun. . .also decorates the wall.

I also have a piano. . .and many other wind instruments including the flute mentioned above, tin whistles in at least 6 keys, a recorder and something called Xaphoon (go ahead, google it) which has a way cool sound.  I also recently convinced my aunt that I would take very good care of her 80 year old silver plated alto saxophone.

I don't count the kazoo or slide whistle.

I also tend to pick up 'native' instruments when I go places.  I have a hawaiian whistle, a couple of Carribbean whistles, a wooden fife, and a bagpipe chanter.

I think that's it. . . .

Ann


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

We also have a musical instrument collection at our house, but it's my fiance.  He was in a band for 10 years and is also a composer, I believe he has somewhere around 15 guitars, plus some mandolins, banjos, a Churango (Mexican guitar, I think), probably around 20 amps, plus a whole shelf of fun quirky instruments.  Our basement is literally music gear, books, and CDs!!


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I collect, (or used to) Stangl Birds, Antique Dolls, Hatpins, Antique Pitchers, and other things too numerous to mention. I must say though at the ripe old age of 76 I mostly sit still and collect dust.


Oh Dori...that's just too funny!

Besides books, I collect elephants of all different shapes, sizes and materials. My smallest one is a bejewelled porcelain one that is about an inch and a half long and my largest is a white wicker guy that is about knee high and holds a wicker tray on his back. I use that one when the Queen comes for tea.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I must say though at the ripe old age of 76 I mostly sit still and collect dust.


*LMAO Dori...I love it!

Octochick...what a sunny room, I love it and all the colors that you put together. Brilliant! Gosh, I remember those "vintage" TV trays...what I remember about them is always catching my hand while snapping them together ;-p

Ann...googled it...what a funky looking recorder-like intrument. The sound is unique 

I love reading about what everyone collects!*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to collect sooooo many things, now I am trying to divest myself of all of it..... I look around my house and think "sheesh! how can two people own so much _stuff_."

That said, I am a sucker for gadgets, I just love them. While I can't afford to buy them all, I do make an effort to at least try everything new that comes out in a store.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I am just so fascinated at the diversity of Kindle owners and our interests!  thanks to everyone that is sharing.  I read these boards with a huge grin on my face - I'm having so much fun!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a cigar collection. With few exceptions, all are quite suitable to be enjoyed as a fine smoke. My 'Clear Havana' catagory is actually somewhat valuable...but by now, not items that any aficianado would care to consume.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Octochick... I couldn't get either of those links to come up... errors on both. BUT, I loved the picture. You need to come to TX and help me decorate my new house.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I fixed it, I am not sure why this board is not set up to create a remote link?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I fixed it, I am not sure why this board is not set up to create a remote link?


Now I *know* for sure I could use your help... The room is lovely and I loved all the pictures! How come I can never find cool stuff??


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick-you achieve what I strive for and fail.  I absolutely love your Flicr photos, you should be a professional interior designer!!  They're awesome!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Shoes!!  Do shoes count?  Our spare bedroom has turned into my "closet".  Bubbie (what Chris and I call each other)  hung 6 12 foot shelves on one wall for all my shoes.  That was when I knew that he "really" loved me.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh geez I hadn't even thought of my shoes.  Yes, I have an obsession with shoes as well.  I honestly have absolutely no idea how many I have, enough that I have to switch out each season because I don't have room for them all.  
I've been bummed lately though - I'm a huge fan of heels, and a few months ago I hurt my knee and haven't been able to wear them.  Devastating   !!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Jen said:


> Oh geez I hadn't even thought of my shoes. Yes, I have an obsession with shoes as well. I honestly have absolutely no idea how many I have, enough that I have to switch out each season because I don't have room for them all.
> I've been bummed lately though - I'm a huge fan of heels, and a few months ago I hurt my knee and haven't been able to wear them. Devastating  !!


DSW is my favorite shoe store ever. When they got their online store - the boxes started showing up on a regular basis. 

I have to dress up for work and I have an impressive collection of heels. Good thing Chris is 6'1" and I can wear 4" heels and he is still taller than me.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Wait a minute - DSW has an ONLINE store now?  Uh-oh......
I've always been a zappos fan since they have free shipping and free returns.  
I was thrilled when I met my fiance - my previous boyfriend was the same height as me and couldn't stand when I wore heels.  Yeah, I did anyway - maybe that's why we're not together anymore ha ha!!  He's 6', I'm 5'8", so we're eye to eye when I have my heels on.  Sigh.....someday I'll get to put them on again


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Do purses count? DH is always wondering why I need a new purse. He thinks one good handbag should be enough but he dummied up when I asked him how many ties he had *


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, I think purses MUST count!

I love to collect them.  See, the thing is, no matter what size you are that day, you can always find a purse that fits JUST RIGHT!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And of course we must all buy a new purse that the Kindle fits in!

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes purses count! I have problem with this too! Last year Target kept coming out with new, really cute designs for under $30 and I just kept buying them. I also have vintage and a few designer purses. I also love this Japanese artist named Shinzi Katouh that makes some fun stuff. I got one of his on eBay and have been carry it all summer and still. I am starting to feel the itch for something new though...but since I splurged on my Kindle, will hunt in my closet for it!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick - after seeing all of your cool pictures, I'd love to see some cool purse pictures!!  I also have a ton of purses, constantly on the lookout for the perfect purse.  My current favorite is from H&M, big enough for the kindle and pockets for everything.  Not too funky and fun looking though....


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Jen said:


> Wait a minute - DSW has an ONLINE store now? Uh-oh......
> I've always been a zappos fan since they have free shipping and free returns.


OH YEAH! They have an online store now!! I often get free overnight shipping from them with no minimum purchase. www.dsw.com


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Do purses count? DH is always wondering why I need a new purse. He thinks one good handbag should be enough but he dummied up when I asked him how many ties he had *


Yes purses count!! I have quite a few of those too.... ha ha ha Mine all tend to be HUGE though - to fit the journal, the book (now Kindle), the bottle of water, the wallet, and everything else I feel like I have to carry with me everywhere...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Jen,
I just searched purse on my flickr page and these 3 came up:

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=purse&w=27207916%40N00

and a search of bag brought up these:
http://www.flickr.com/search/?w=27207916%40N00&q=bag&m=text

the rabbit is the Shinzi Katouh one I mentioned...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

VERY cool Octochick!!  I think I need to go shopping with you!
Thanks for putting those up!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Hey Jen,
> I just searched purse on my flickr page and these 3 came up:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=purse&w=27207916%40N00
> ...


I really - really want to explore your house!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I really - really want to explore your house!!


me, too!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Do purses count? DH is always wondering why I need a new purse. He thinks one good handbag should be enough but he dummied up when I asked him how many ties he had *


Are you on the Purse Forum? You must join, you will think you've died and gone to purse heaven! (not affiliated, just a longtime member)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

2 new fountain pens arrived today!! I'm a fan of Lamys - great pens at an inexpensive price. These are my two new babies

Lamy Safari Vista Fountain Pen - Demonstrator Clear

Lamy Safari Al-Star Fountain Pen - Silver Green

My only issue is the Silver Green didn't contain the converter that it says it comes with. I like to use bottled ink over cartridges. I emailed the retailer so am hoping they ship the converter to me. I already had a converter available for the Clear. Writes beautifully!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Are you on the Purse Forum? You must join, you will think you've died and gone to purse heaven! (not affiliated, just a longtime member)


*LOL....pigeon, are you trying to get me into trouble  I can imagine that I'd be in purse heaven!!!

DH and I are going to a wedding tomorrow and I had a heck of a time trying to find a pretty blouse to go with the black pants I plan on wearing. The only one I could find is black. I really do not want to wear all black but I figured I could wear the fabulous shoes I bought and my Mary Frances purse which is just about every color of the rainbow ;-p*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL....pigeon, are you trying to get me into trouble
> *


*

You bet. They did it to me over there.... Before I found them my most expensive bag was less than $200. Now I have a bit of a collection of somewhat  more expensive bags....*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You bet. They did it to me over there.... Before I found them my most expensive bag was less than $200. Now I have a bit of a collection of _*somewhat*_  more expensive bags....


*LOL, I do too....much to DH's chagrin *


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I collect glass paperweights, mostly by John Barbour. My brother (cush on this forum) gave me one years ago and I was hooked. They are really beautiful and museum quality.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a collection of Teddy Bears. I also have prints and collectible statues of the breeds of dogs I have had. (Belgian Sheepdog, German Shepherd, Shetland Sheepdog, Pembroke Welsh Corgi, Petit Basset Griffon VanDeen) When I go read how to post picture I will put up pictures of the 2 I have now- a corgi and a PBGV. Of course I guess I need to take a recent picture- I am a bad mom and haven't taken any recent ones lately.

Lynn


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Before the election, people kept on sticking different stickers of candidates of various parties on the windows were my friends and I chill between classes and I got into the habit of peeling them off and keeping them. My mom took them and put them away in the end. I guess that is considered a collection.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Found this old thread also.  

I previously have collected items with bees on them for my kitchen.  I also have a pretty nice collection of Boyds Bears, and several Longaberger baskets.  
deb


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Butterflies... jewelry, clothing, everything

Cookbooks

Craft supplies of all kinds...... many many craft supplies.

_(Now that I'm spending so much time on my Kindle, maybe I will pare down some of my crafts......... and cookbooks... who has time to cook anymore! LOL)_


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

WOW! This thread started before I joined... Deb, you gave me an idea... it is yucky outside, I think I will look at the back and dig out some old threads... 

OK, I collect Chip & Dale Disney Trader Pins I have a lanyard full & then some... and Crosses, I love getting a nice cross for my wall or shelves. I also have a nice old book collection. Donna Parker, Annette, Trixie Beldon, Nancy Drew, Hardy Boys, Boxcar Children, Walton Boys, & Power Boys Mysteries. My DD actually has them now.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Chip & Dale.  And the Boxcar Children - my kids had all of their books.  I guess one of them still has them.

I had fun this morning looking through old threads.  
deb


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

This is fun to see what everyone collects!  I have a collection of USSR Lomonosov porcelain animals, and my husband always gives me Tim Cotterril frogs.  There are some really nice Cotterril geckos, but the frogs are enough for me.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I collect Santa's, I have been collecting them for years and have quite a few of them (I have never counted them).  I try to find unusual ornaments for my tree and for the past few years have been going to a year-a-round Christmas store in Glendale, AZ for their Christmas in July sale and getting at least 1 large Santa for my collection (one of the owners is a co-worker in our Phoenix office).  The one I bought this past July is a hand carved, hand painted wooden Santa that is 16" tall and 24" in diameter.  My daughter took pictures of some of my collection this past Christmas and I will get them from her and post here.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

B-Kay, I would love to see your collection.  
Pictures would be great.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I collect Santa's, I have been collecting them for years and have quite a few of them (I have never counted them). I try to find unusual ornaments for my tree and for the past few years have been going to a year-a-round Christmas store in Glendale, AZ for their Christmas in July sale and getting at least 1 large Santa for my collection (one of the owners is a co-worker in our Phoenix office). The one I bought this past July is a hand carved, hand painted wooden Santa that is 16" tall and 24" in diameter. My daughter took pictures of some of my collection this past Christmas and I will get them from her and post here.


Oh yea, I forgot about my Christmas collection! I collect Nativities and Snowmen!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I collect those water filled pens. The ones with the object that floats back and forth.  I have about twenty from all over the United States.

Funny thing, I found out my brother also collects them!! We had both been collecting them for years and didn't even know it.



Jenna


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Jenna....  that's sweet!  Makes gift giving a lot easier when you like the same things too.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I couldn't help noticing that all these posts are from the ladies.  So I thought I'd best put in a few collections from the guy point of view:

John Deere Tractor stuff
Old, worn out baseball caps (top shelf of closet)
Old, worn out leather gloves (behind the truck seat)
Nails (especially rusty ones in glass jars)
Various pieces of chain (you never know when you might need a length of chain)
String (in the garage, on top of the nails)
Beer Cans (always useful target practice)
Rocks (with special markings only)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a big collection of badges, started collecting after a science fair in preschool.  Probably around 500 so far.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I collect:
Postage stamps - although not as thorough as I once was.
I have a collection of the Texaco "Wings of Texaco" Ertle diecase airplanes 1-14.
And I collect the DareDevil comics.

My wife says I collect books (kinda stopped once I got a K2).
And she says I collect computers (you don't want to know).


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I collect:
> Postage stamps - although not as thorough as I once was.
> I have a collection of the Texaco "Wings of Texaco" Ertle diecase airplanes 1-14.
> And I collect the DareDevil comics.
> ...


I tried collecting postage stamps, but I kept needing to mail things...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kinda like trying to collect pieces of cake.
Never happen.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I did collect some Twinkies once by accident.  They were under my car seat for probably two years.  Still good!    Just kidding.  I love collecting things and then giving it all away and collection something else.  I used to collect those black and white cow things and even painted my kitchen to match... ugh!  But everyone loved it at the time.  Right now, I'm so busy, I'm not collecting anything but dustbunnies.  I do have an extensive collection of tiny wind-up toys.  Next year, after I'm rich and famous, I'm going to start collecting Faberge eggs.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Next year, after I'm rich and famous, I'm going to start collecting Faberge eggs.


Yes, I can't wait to see Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs made into a movie! That should buy a few Faberge eggs! Excellent book! (I'm right in the middle of it......)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

intentional collection: Thimbles.. started while living in Japan.
unintentional collection is a side effect of hobby: fabric for quilting, but often for gazing at, playing with, touching, pulling out, looking at putting back, inspiration.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I couldn't help noticing that all these posts are from the ladies. So I thought I'd best put in a few collections from the guy point of view:
> 
> John Deere Tractor stuff
> Old, worn out baseball caps (top shelf of closet)
> ...


Okay Brendan have you been my storage room or what? I have the John Deere stuff, a few caps and the rocks...I also collect coke bottles and 1/64th trucks and bunnies and hummingbird stuff even if I am VikingWarrior my therapist said I needed to to finish my probation...


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Dana said:


> Jenna.... that's sweet! Makes gift giving a lot easier when you like the same things too.


I know!

My son collects interesting shaped wood chips from the school playground. He even colors them and gives them faces some times.

I find lots of interesting things in his pockets when doing laundry. Can't wait until he's a teenager - UGH!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of collecting Oberon stuff, but that'd be too expensive. Right now I have two kindle covers, two journals, and a card holder. Buying them once in a while won't be so bad, right?


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Jenni said:


> I'm thinking of collecting Oberon stuff, but that'd be too expensive. Right now I have two kindle covers, two journals, and a card holder. Buying them once in a while won't be so bad, right?


Just like a purse - you need one for summer, a winter style, a special stylish one for fancy nights out, etc...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OliviaD said:


> Next year, after I'm rich and famous, I'm going to start collecting Faberge eggs.


I have always wanted a Fabrege egg. I did do a cross stitch of one. Not quite the same.
If you do get one you have to promise to post a picture so we can admire it with you.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Okay Brendan have you been my storage room or what? I have the John Deere stuff, a few caps and the rocks...I also collect coke bottles and 1/64th trucks and bunnies and hummingbird stuff even if I am VikingWarrior my therapist said I needed to to finish my probation...


Hmmm... a VikingWarrior with 1/64th scale toy trucks! Are the bunnies the dust kind like Brendan's? Let me guess... the hummingbirds... your wife's?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't consciously collect them, but I seem to end up with too much in the way of audio equipment. Besides the stuff I'm actually using these days, I have lying around unused 2 integrated amps, 1 amp, 1 preamp, 2 CD players, 1 turntable, 2 cassette recorders 2 DVD players, 2 pairs of full-range speakers, 1 set of 5 home theater speakers plus sub-woofer, and one phono pre-amp. That did not include the integrated amp, multi-channel amp, phono pre-amp, and DAC I sold on e-Bay in the last couple of years.

I used to collect "Magic: The Gathering" cards, but have been away from that for several years (and started selling them off). Likewise, I used to collect lead/pewter wargaming miniatures (WWII and modern micro-scale, 15mm Napoleonic, 15mm Ancients, and a few other odds and ends), but I've been out of that for awhile, too, as my interest in wargaming has waned somewhat (plus a couple of my key gaming buddies have become soccer dads and such).


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hmmm... a VikingWarrior with 1/64th scale toy trucks! Are the bunnies the dust kind like Brendan's? Let me guess... the hummingbirds... your wife's?


They have names for people such as yourself...no just assorted bunnies now dust dragons like the ones at ur house... blamn! back at you...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> They have names for people such as yourself...no just assorted bunnies now dust dragons like the ones at ur house... blamn! back at you...


So the sugar is making you delirious... I thought that might happen. If you start feeling sick VW check your blood sugar... I know you probably forgot to do that this morning... riiiight?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> So the sugar is making you delirious... I thought that might happen. If you start feeling sick VW check your blood sugar... I know you probably forgot to do that this morning... riiiight?


Noooo for you and my dw's _information_ I eat only Sugar Free products and drink s.f. A n W rootbeer and I don't count rum or BudLight with Golden Whaet as food, therefore sugar does not fit into the picture and fyi my sugar was 122 *after* I ate my jalp.beef sausage


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If we're talking about _intentional _collecting.....

Decorative copper stuff for the kitchen 
Cookbooks 
Pretty shoes and unusual boots
Stamps, not by value but by theme: flora and fauna only (and a small collection of Olympic/Paralympic ones)
Copper or copper-colored Christmas tree ornaments
Musical instrument Christmas tree ornaments

Probably others, but that's what comes to mind at the moment.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I collect music, esp. Motown labels... (inc. vinyl)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Noooo for you and my dw's _information_ I eat only Sugar Free products and drink s.f. A n W rootbeer and I don't count rum or BudLight with Golden Wheat as food, therefore sugar does not fit into the picture and fyi my sugar was 122 *after* I ate my jalp.beef sausage


 I was talking about your fudge round*s* and chocolate milk you had for snack! 
Modified to had the 'S' to fudge round... I went back to make sure it was you who had posted that and I noticed you had *more* than ONE.

I also thought about this... I collect nice pen sets... my hubby loves to pick them out for me... spends hours on the internet choosing the right one for the appropriate occasion.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Geesh, Miss Meredith, thanks for reminding me.  I also collect spider webs, yes and dust bunnies.  I once had a mobile dust bunny when my pet turtle got out and collected the bunnies from under the bed before making a public debut in the living room.  You should have seen my face when this huge dust bunny came 'crawling' across the floor... I know what does that have to do with...


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I was talking about your fudge round*s* and chocolate milk you had for snack!
> Modified to had the 'S' to fudge round... I went back to make sure it was you who had posted that and I noticed you had *more* than ONE.
> 
> I also thought about this... I collect nice pen sets... my hubby loves to pick them out for me... spends hours on the internet choosing the right one for the appropriate occasion.


Someone has gotten into my stuff and posted these weird sci-fi things about sugar loaded food not me I say rather type *not me* I also collect Budweiser stuff and talk about nice pen sets I have a couple of super nice ones my dd's got for me over the years...


----------



## kdawnbyrd (Apr 6, 2010)

I collect childrens series books...Nancy Drew, Hardy Boys, Blythe Girls, Dana Girls, etc. I have about 1500. The Nancy Drews are my favorite.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I collect books (DH says I have too many, but we all know there is no such thing).  I enjoy the older books (1800s).  I also collect (unintenionally) clutter.  Right now I have a bunch of old bills and junk mail all over my kitchen table.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lately:  water in the basement...gotta love New England...

I'm a nut for China...
I have WAAAAAY too much; Lenox, Noritake, Nikko, 222 Fifth, Royal Sealy, Royal Halsey, Gorham, Christmas China, Princess House, Corning, 

You can't imagine!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I also collect (unintenionally) clutter. Right now I have a bunch of old bills and junk mail all over my kitchen table.


LOL - I thank you for a description for having my table and buffet have the same kind of collection on them. I'll have to tell my kids this is my latest collecting habit.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I've collected lots of stuff over the years, still have a lot of it.

Most of my great collections came from the '70s

- Matchbox cars (way better than hotwheels).
- Comic books
- Marbles
- GI Joe stuff
- Books (well duh)
- Stamps
- Rocks
- Animal teeth. Why you might ask? Well we had a taxidermist in the neighbourhood, lol. One of the best in the business, he let us into his workshop from time to time. 

Now a days I collect grey hairs and guns, lol.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What kind of stamps, Forster?  Seems like a dying hobby nowadays...


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> What kind of stamps, Forster? Seems like a dying hobby nowadays...


I had all kinds from all over the world. I used to order big grab bags from the ads in the back of comic books, lol. I'll have to see if I can find them. I probably haven't looked at them in 25 years.

I had one stamp my grandfather saved for me. It was a commemorative of Skylab, I gave it to my best friend cause I thought my grandfather would be able to get me another one. I was wrong.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> I had all kinds from all over the world. I used to order big grab bags from the ads in the back of comic books, lol.


That must have been a sizable collection, then. I tried to limit mine to a few themes, but also haven't looked at them in about 25 years. All that effort sorting them and identifying them.... and the early lessons in geography.... I remember spending the better part of an afternoon trying to find out (pre-Internet, of course) what on earth Shqiperia was. Now, it would take five seconds with Google.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

loonlover said:


> LOL - I thank you for a description for having my table and buffet have the same kind of collection on them. I'll have to tell my kids this is my latest collecting habit.


if only DH would see it that way! My job while he's outta town this week is to clean off the table. Guess what I've not even thought of doing?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Dust.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

My dad use to travel alot and he would always bring me back a thimble. I have kept the collection going, and have around 50. I even sew with some of them if I cant find a real one!​


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I collect bookmarks - I have hundreds of them, from all over the world .... yeah, now that I only buy Kindle books, it's not quite the hobby it once was!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sjc said:


> Dust.


Me, too!!


----------



## bookoffers (Mar 2, 2010)

I used to collect stamps when I was in my Junior years. I keep asking my mother for stamps everyday when she receives a mail.  They are still in my drawer until now and I love to look at them. It brings back the memory of my Junior years.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Kindle books,. 1639 and counting


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Scandinavian credit cards.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

DArenson said:


> Scandinavian credit cards.


please post photos fer me n the crew... 

I also collect 1/64th scale johnny lighting cars


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriously, though, I collect coins.  I have coins from 40 or 50 countries.  For some countries, I have several pages of coins, including some rather old ones.  My oldest coins are some Ancient Roman ones.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

thats neat


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Kindle books,. 1639 and counting


Geesh, do those all fit on one Kindle? BTW, your avatar had me hypnotized for five minutes, at least.

I collect dogs, 8 of them. Funny how that happens.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Geesh, do those all fit on one Kindle? BTW, your avatar had me hypnotized for five minutes, at least.
> 
> I collect dogs, 8 of them. Funny how that happens.


No, the books do not all fit at once... I delete as I read.
And yeah... my avatar has done that to me too.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I love to collect Eeyore things.  He's my absolute favorite character!

At one point I had 9 coffee mugs, but alas only have 1.  My DH really needs to stop bringing my collector mugs to work


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's somewhat ironic, seeing as I'm now a confirmed Kindler, but for most of my life I've collected bookmarks. I have _hundreds_ of them. Slightly redundant now!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I love fountain Pens just too expensive. Just own two lamy safari fountain pens for now


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I collect DVDs and pretty much anything related to Buffy.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I can think of three things:
1. sand castles (like these from Mr. Sandman)








2. anything to do with Neushawanstein Castle (I visited when I went to Germany)
3. small, smooth rocks and stones


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I collect Eeyores as well. I just love him. <3

I also collect all things Aerosmith. I have a small room filled with various CD's, LP's, 45's, pictures, books, stamps, pins, backpack, bracelet, harmonicas, cartoon mags (yes Aerosmith), concert footage & pics, etc.  I have many T shirts as well but I wear them so they will eventually be gone. 

One of my favorite two items is a first edition band Bio 'Walk this Way' signed by the band. The other is the gift my daughter gave me last year for Christmas.  A near mint 45 LP by 'The Chain Reaction' which was Steven Tyler's band before Aerosmith. 

I collect watches and time pieces. You can never have too many watches!  

I do love old maps and have a few of those. I used to have one as a computer desktop for quite some time. 



For those who collect dust... my best friend has an interesting theory. She feels if you let the dust gatherings get large enough you can name them and pass them off a kittens.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Books -  I can't let them go. I don't lend them, or give them away. I have so many I've even resorted to bookshelves in the bedroom to store them.  I think the Kindle may assist me in tempering this adiction. 

Elephants - I've always been fascinated with them. I have more than 200 elphants of various sizes, coffee mugs, salt pepper shakers, Teapot, even a lamp table elephant! 

Trinket boxes - large & small) ,  

Small cream jugs - I have about 15 along my kitchen sill. 

I used to enjoy collecting anything "coca-cola". That was when it was almost impossible to find stuff. Now it's big business and readily available I'm not as keen.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Business cards of eateries especially when I travel. Goes in my journals.


----------

